# Development of software



## P15C15 (Jul 30, 2018)

Do you recommend me to program software in this system? Yes? No? Why?
Which are the advantages and disadvantages that I wouldn't find in another systems?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 30, 2018)

If you're not sure about FreeBSD as a development platform then why even bother? No offense but this thread seems like a waste of time to me:

You're posting on a FreeBSD forum so obviously chances are you'll get more (biased) responses in favor of FreeBSD than against.
Why would you want to "_program software_" in the first place?
What would this "_software_" be anyway?
Do you even have any experience within the field of software development?
Why do you think the operating system matters in the first place? I mean... if I were to develop stuff in either C or Java or... then the underlying OS really doesn't matter all that much. Depending on the project of course but you left that open to our imagination.
Basically: your question is impossible to answer because it lacks any context and it makes me seriously wonder about this issue here: Why is FreeBSD not (more) like ....


----------



## JAW (Jul 30, 2018)

P15C15 said:


> Do you recommend me to program software in this system? Yes? No? Why?
> Which are the advantages and disadvantages that I wouldn't find in another systems?



Yes, it's free, stable, has good documentation and a large ports/pkg repository to install most open source software.

Next question...


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 30, 2018)

The only difference that will affect the OP is that his target market will not include those such as himself who do not really know much about FreeBSD and so will be slightly reduced.

This can either be an advantage or a disadvantage 

I expect to see this similar topic on other forums such as Haiku, Genode and ReactOS right?


----------

